
Amazon, Microsoft, Google provide services to blacklisted Chinese surveillance - aspenmayer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/23/amazon-google-microsoft-reportedly-providing-web-services-to-blacklisted-china-firms.html
======
MintelIE
It's no secret that the Great Firewall and ID technologies which make it quick
and easy to throw people into extermination camps, as China is currently
doing, came from the USA by and large. Billions were made by big tech
implementing these systems. And it seems more obvious every day that Big Tech
and friends intend to deploy these technologies here in the USA and in other
countries.

BTW CNBC will not allow you to view this article with Tor Browser. Here's a
link from the Internet Archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200523070322/https://www.cnbc....](https://web.archive.org/web/20200523070322/https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/23/amazon-
google-microsoft-reportedly-providing-web-services-to-blacklisted-china-
firms.html)

------
aspenmayer
Original title lacked specificity and context. It was:

U.S. tech giants are reportedly providing web services to blacklisted Chinese
surveillance firms

------
rshnotsecure
Recently the Australian Strategic Policy Institute put out a paper "The
Chinese Communist Party: Engineering Global Consent" [1]. It focused on
China's attempt to build a digital "belt road initiative" and the vast amounts
of data (it was in the many hundreds of exabytes) they were collecting each
year.

China has previously said 90% of military intelligence is OSINT, so this level
of aggregation in a country without at least the checks and balances of the
West is concerning. Think of all the problems America has. Then imagine them
with Google 20x as big and no Supreme Court and no free press.

[1] - [https://www.aspi.org.au/report/engineering-global-consent-
ch...](https://www.aspi.org.au/report/engineering-global-consent-chinese-
communist-partys-data-driven-power-expansion)

